# Which Algea do we think



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

I would like people's thoughts
On this,
So I have an idea which to deal with,
Is this a bacterial bloom
Or green water 




Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

The slightly green tinge could just be from floating plants

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (16 Dec 2013)

How long has the tank been set up. If just recently which it looks it could possibly be a bacterial bloom if you didnt use mature filter media. 
It could also be caused by the sand if not rinsed initially. 

If it has just been set up now, thats a lot of fish to put in so soon. Id be doing daily water changes of 50 percent as ammonia and nitrite will be huge and you have discus in their which are very sensetive. It could cause all sorts of health problems for the fish down the line if they survive ok.


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

Tanks been running for years,
The discus have been grown in it for the last 10 months, from 2 inches, sand was added 2 months ago along with plants, tank was clear upto Friday,

I am almost certain it's a bacterial bloom caused by one of the filters stopping over night,
Wife remembers not hearing the filter whir Thursday night, while I was out,

It was back working again in the morning,

I just wanted to avoid a blackout if possible,
Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

This was last week 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

Nothing has changed other than the filter cutting out

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trevor Pleco (16 Dec 2013)

critch said:


> Nothing has changed other than the filter cutting out
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


 
How long was it off, as that's probably it, if the 'filter (canister ?) 'was off for longer than 30 mins or so your bio media would have taken a knock..

Normally the water just goes a touch milky initially, but yours seem to have also gone green. Should bounce back soon and after a couple of water changes, fme. Keep the lights to a minimum in the interim.


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

It was off No more than 12 hrs,

How long light period 4 hrs? 
Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trevor Pleco (16 Dec 2013)

critch said:


> It was off No more than 12 hrs,
> 
> How long light period 4 hrs?
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


 

Yeah 12 hours switched off would impact on your bio media. It's a low tech plant tank, so three or four days with a couple of hours of light should be fine and let's see how it clears up, reducing food will also help.  A UV light for a few days would be another option..


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

Many thanks 
Alastair & Trevor

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (16 Dec 2013)

What are you feeding them beauties on?


----------



## critch (16 Dec 2013)

Was on 8 portions of beefheart a day while growing,
Now 2 smallfeeds, tonytan beef heart granules & beefheart mix or something frozen n chopped up cockles, prawns, 
They will eat pretty much anything


----------



## critch (18 Dec 2013)

Everything nearly back to normal now





Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## critch (18 Dec 2013)

So after my little problem,

When can I start re adding my Ei ferts, liquid carbon,
Plants are looking sorry for themselves
Also should I increase the lights from 3 back up to 7 hrs over the next week,

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trevor Pleco (18 Dec 2013)

why not start asp, tank looks good ?


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Dec 2013)

Tank looks Awesomes  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## critch (18 Dec 2013)

Thankyou guy's,
Back on it tomorrow then,

Thankyou for all your help

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------

